# Pântece



## Francelho

Bună, este cuvântul român _pântece_ echivalentul cu engleza _groin_ sau franceza _aine; _partea anatomică între cele două picioare?

_Înainte să me*a*rg*ă* la plajă, Maria vrea să-și depileze părul de pe pântece.

_
Vă rog, corectați greșelile mele în română!


----------



## jazyk

Pe internet văd foarte des _epilat inghinal/epilare inghinală_. Din consecință, cred că propoziția ta ar fi:


_Înainte să *meargă* la plajă, Maria vrea să-și epileze zona inghinală.

sau

Înainte de a merge la plajă, Maria vrea să-și epileze zona inghinală.
_
Definiția adjectivului _inghinal_ aici include substantivele _vintre _și _stinghii_.


----------



## farscape

1. Termenul pântec/pântece nu prea e folosit în limbajul actual când e vorba de oameni, e învechit.

Abdomenul inferior, zona inghinală sau zona pubică/intimă ar fi termenii mai folosiți, mai ales pentru exemplul tău.

2. Deși în anumite contexte pântec și vintre sunt interschimbabile, pentru *groin* mai corect este _vintre_.

3. Maria sigur nu va spune niciodată că-și epilează pântecele, mai degrabă că-și face o epilare pentru bikini sau o epilare braziliană 

f.


----------



## irinet

Right, guys.

_Pântece _is the inside body part where we carry our babies for 9 months so, it is the equivalent for the British _womb.

We'll never shave our babies ._


----------



## farscape

irinet said:


> _Pântece _is the inside body part where we carry our babies for 9 months so, it is the equivalent for the British _womb._



...unul din cele câteva înțelesuri, dar nu e exclusiv 

De exemplu  "Pântec neted" e o expresie des întâlnită dacă cauți citate, unde neted se referă la suprafața exterioară.


----------



## naicul

epilare inghinală, epilare braziliană, așa cum puncrează farscape și jazyk, sunt variantele corecte.


----------

